# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Recommendation for planning a Garage,

## barneyl

Hi guys,
             I'm planning to replace the existing lean to fibro and corrugated iron garage with a more updated version.  Essentially an office/workshop, brick along the side and back fence where it will be in the back corner and cladding to match the house for the rest.  If possible we'd like it double story like some of the houses in the area are putting up for an office/clean workshop area upstairs. 
But need help re design and planning etc.  If someone could point me in the direction of someone in the area who can advise me that would be great?  In Newport, Vic. 
thanks.

----------


## gilby78

I'm not so sure about building the garage door itself, but you may want to think about integrating an automatic rolling door. They make such a big difference. 
These guys are in VIC if you're looking around. They installed a door for me a couple of months ago and it's been a charm: Garage Door and Gate Solutions Online

----------

